# Kids and dogs = better health



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

So when someone comes over and sees the house is a mess because your Vizsla lives indoors with the kids and you, let them know of the below studies. At least it gives you a great excuse to spend more time outdoors and less time inside cleaning! RBD

Before You Tidy Up After Your Pet, Consider This New Discovery
January 29, 2014 - By Dr. Becker

_In the last dozen years, numerous studies have emerged that suggest children who grow up with a dog or cat are less likely to develop allergies, asthma, and respiratory and ear infections than children without pets.

In a 2012 study published in the journal Pediatrics, researchers showed that infants who had contact with dogs in the home had 31 percent fewer respiratory tract illnesses and infections, 44 percent fewer ear infections, and 29 percent fewer antibiotic prescriptions than kids with no contact with dogs.

A study published in 2011 in the journal Clinical & Experimental Allergy showed that infants living in homes with cats have 50 percent fewer cat allergies than children not exposed to kitties from birth to one year of age.

A 2009 study published in The Journal of Allergy and Clinical Immunology3 showed that kids who lived with both a cat and a dog were less likely than other children to have allergies at age 13.

A 2008 study published in the journal Clinical & Experimental Allergy concluded that exposure to dogs in infancy – especially around the time of birth – is associated with changes in immune development and a reduction in wheezing and allergic hypersensitivity.
A study published in 2002 in the Journal of the American Medical Association showed that infants exposed to two or more dogs or cats during their first year had fewer allergies not only to pets, but also to dust mites and ragweed._

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...gn=20140129Z1&et_cid=DM38496&et_rid=411905615


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cough, cough, I feel an allergy coming on.
Maybe getting another dog will cure it. ;D

Rod
I think its healthier to be out in the field, than stuck at home doing housework.


----------

